# Taylor River Closures- Summer 2013



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update Kit. I thought they had already done the road improvements in the lower stretch? Did they finish the work they were doing paralleling the canyon? Sounds like everyone should still be able to get through....just an inconvenience.?.

One step closer to paving the west side of Cottonwood, which I'm not so sure is a good thing...


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

lmyers said:


> Thanks for the update Kit. I thought they had already done the road improvements in the lower stretch? Did they finish the work they were doing paralleling the canyon? Sounds like everyone should still be able to get through....just an inconvenience.?.
> 
> One step closer to paving the west side of Cottonwood, which I'm not so sure is a good thing...


As I understand it, the work on the stretch from Harmels - Crystal Creek is almost done, but they still need to do a few things to finish up. The road along the lower hasn't been done in at least fifteen years, so it's due. There are some awkward corners in there. Everything from Harmel's up will still be open, just nothing from there to Almont. The local raft companies are pissed, because now they are going to have to shuttle people in over Jack's Cabin (like 20 extra minutes one way), and one of the companies that doesn't run the "Middle" section is being forced to choose between doing just that, or not running the lower period. So, it's caused some consternation. But for private boaters I think it will be minor, the inconvenience will be offset by the possibility of a new side of the Lower we've never seen. How about this: launching at the Lottis or New Generation on a Friday afternoon, floating to Fivemile and camping, and the next day floating down to the lowest takeout west of Gunnison? neighborhood of 30 river miles.....Just a thought.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Will the road closure's net boating trip impact, especially for commercials, through Wilder and Harmel's likely be increased, decreased or unchanged?


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

I don't know if I can give you a good answer yet- it may just be too early to tell. There are two companies that guide on the Taylor, Scenic River Tours and 3 Rivers Outfitters. Usually 3RR runs trips on the "Lower" from Five Mile to Almont, and Scenic does the same except down to an eddy maybe a half mile above Almont. But Scenic sometimes adds on the Middle section through Harmel's and Wilder. 3RR hasn't usually run that stretch in the past, but whether they choose to this summer has yet TBD to my knowledge. It's a good bet the upper trips should be mostly unaffected (other than some more drive time) but the Lower trips are the question mark here. I will post more as I hear about it.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

yetigonecrazy said:


> I don't know if I can give you a good answer yet- it may just be too early to tell. There are two companies that guide on the Taylor, Scenic River Tours and 3 Rivers Outfitters. Usually 3RR runs trips on the "Lower" from Five Mile to Almont, and Scenic does the same except down to an eddy maybe a half mile above Almont. But Scenic sometimes adds on the Middle section through Harmel's and Wilder. 3RR hasn't usually run that stretch in the past, but whether they choose to this summer has yet TBD to my knowledge. It's a good bet the upper trips should be mostly unaffected (other than some more drive time) but the Lower trips are the question mark here. I will post more as I hear about it.


Seems like "sometimes" may be the operative word...

The two commercials, I believe, have an agreement with Wilder and/or Harmel's limiting trips through their properties through next year. If so, the same # of trips may apply this year and so, effectively, may limit the lower T trips overall to only those that go through Wilder and/or Harmel's. Therefore, the road closure/reconstruction may appear to hurt Scenic River Tours and 3RR and may help Wilder and/or Harmel's in their seeming efforts and goals to, ideally, get everyone else but them off the river.

Call it paranoid or call it reasonable... the question becomes...
"Has Wilder and/or Harmel's, for their benefit, played any role in getting the road closure and reconstruction rescheduled from a one location to this one and during a time period that may coincide with, negatively affect and disrupt the commercial boating season?"


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

No, Wilder and Harmel's had nothing to do with it. The state was originally going to do a paving project on the Tarryall Road (in South Park) but they were having trouble working out logistics with local landowners. As such, that project got shelved for the year and the money went to the next in line, which happened to be the Lower Taylor project.

I don't know if it will hurt the raft companies. I know they have quotas but knowing the company owners and the complicated (and unexpected) situation this has turned into, the phrase "to hell with quotas" may be used. I can't say. But they probably weren't expecting this project to happen when they made the agreements.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Just a bump- Lower Taylor Canyon is officially closed (as of May 28th). There is no access from Harmel's to Almont. Those looking to run anything in the canyon will need to utilize Jack's Cabin. Upper and above should be unaffected. Those looking to run the Lower will need to put in at South Bank (the upper takeout) and float the Middle + Lower.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

We had Clear Creek canyon closed off last season due to construction. The only way to get through involved a longer than normal float but it was really cool to be in there w/o any traffic(which there is no shortage of). Float the boat.


----------



## T-kayaker (Jun 6, 2013)

yetigonecrazy said:


> Just a bump- Lower Taylor Canyon is officially closed (as of May 28th). There is no access from Harmel's to Almont. Those looking to run anything in the canyon will need to utilize Jack's Cabin. Upper and above should be unaffected. Those looking to run the Lower will need to put in at South Bank (the upper takeout) and float the Middle + Lower.


I paddled from South Bank down to Almont this weekend. Five mile was still open to public.


----------

